
Gatsby announces a $3.8M seed round and the formation of Gatsby Inc - vermontdevil
https://thenewstack.io/gatsbyjs-the-open-source-react-based-ssg-creates-company-to-evolve-cloud-native-website-builds/
======
subpixel
This sounds exciting but also weird: an open source project morphs into a
startup to charge for a feature (incremental builds).

I want that feature, but I don’t want my app to be tightly coupled to the
success or failure of Gatsby as a commercial vendor, as opposed to it’s
success or failure as a technological innovation (a bet I’m more willing to
make).

~~~
kirankn
Agree. If the open source project doesn't provide a good incremental build, it
will lose to a project which does.

